# Pictures of Computer Desks/Tables & Chairs



## the_professor (Oct 26, 2008)

Moshi moshi,

As a part of my search for a new computer desk (or table) and computer chair I've come across a variety of kinds of desks, tables, and chairs.

I'm curious what fellow members of TPU have.

Could anybody post pictures (or links to pics) of what computer desk/table and/or computer chair they're using?

Thanks!


----------



## Eternal (Oct 26, 2008)

Heres mine...

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10059716


----------



## the_professor (Oct 27, 2008)

Eternal said:


> Heres mine...
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10059716



I had a chair kind of like that, it worked well.

I'm considering (maybe) getting a desk like this:





The space on the left for the computer and the space on the right for audio/music recording equipment. Though I'd like to be able to fit all of it within one (non-corner or non-V-shaped (etc.)) "straight" desk/table.


----------



## the_professor (Oct 30, 2008)

bump

Anybody have pics of a cool desk or table for the computer?


----------



## btarunr (Oct 30, 2008)

Mine is custom-made so can't link to it. And yes, it isn't even close to looking as good as those above, so I won't bother with a picture.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 30, 2008)

tasty


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

this is my desk: http://www.staples.com/office/suppl...upplies_10051_true_SC2:CG33:CL70303:SS1006205


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 30, 2008)

My desk, keep in mind computer is now water cooled though


----------



## lamil (Oct 30, 2008)

if you have an ikea near you, go check them out. cheap prices for nice desks.

check out the jerker/fredrick (think jerker is discont) and the galant series. lots of addons for them.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> My desk, keep in mind computer is now water cooled though



i wish i had the room for that

and the ability to keep things that neat


----------



## the_professor (Oct 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


>



OMG!  Straddle that computer!  That'd certainly allow for long hours of uber-comfy gaming.



SkyKast said:


> this is my desk: http://www.staples.com/office/suppl...upplies_10051_true_SC2:CG33:CL70303:SS1006205



I like that. My monitor's 2-feet wide... and I have approximately 5 to 5.5 feet space in width where I'll be placing the desk... I like the style in that though not sure if there'd be enough "breathing" room for much else open space on top of the desk (where the monitor goes).



jbunch07 said:


> My desk, keep in mind computer is now water cooled though



My drumset is in that corner in my music studio (where the computer's going). However, that would also be the ideal place for my computer, just as you have yours, and that computer desk you're using is the perfect desk that I'm looking for (it doesn't have to be wood). I do like the "minimalist" effect, uncluttered, plenty of open breathing room, it's ideal for recording gear too (like a mixer/soundboard and rackmount recording gear). To the left of your computer monitor, in your picture, is where I'm currently planning on putting my desk. To the left of the desk will be a closet door, so I don't think I could get away with rotating a V-shaped/corner desk in that spot. I prefer the v-shaped/corner desk, for recording gear, though might have to go with "one-side" type desk. I'll try to find my digital camera and take a picture of that part of the room so I can show what I'm talking about. It'd also be cool to get a desk that's "one-sided" but capable of expanding into a V-shaped/corner desk later on.



lamil said:


> if you have an ikea near you, go check them out. cheap prices for nice desks.
> 
> check out the jerker/fredrick (think jerker is discont) and the galant series. lots of addons for them.



Unfortunately their closest location is about 2 hours north of me, I'll have to stick to the local stores for the new chair and new desk.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

i fit my wacom tablet on it perfectly:


----------



## the_professor (Oct 30, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> there is plenty of room for me i dont know what you need but i just pussed my monitor to the back and i have my WACOM Tablet (the big one) in front of it with ease.
> 
> i put my systemon the side shelf up nice and high to showcase it lol
> 
> Edit: I got my desk at staples so if you have one of those around and if you like my desk you are set.



I can see that you have plenty of room for your set-up. I wasn't clear in what I'm looking for. Here's a more specific description of what I'll need on the desk:

Center:
24" monitor
MIDI keyboard
Computer keyboard

Left:
Belkin N52TE game pad
Laptop (on laptop stand)
Studio monitor speaker (left channel)
Rack space (underneath, to fill with recording gear)

Right:
Mouse
Mixer (16-channel)
Studio monitor speaker (right channel)
Rack space (underneath, to fill with recording gear)

The computer (case/tower) can go underneath or off to the side. I wouldn't mind showcasing it. 

I won't be filling in the rackmounting spaces just yet, that's easily another $10,000.

I might not get the mixer right away (might just use an AD/DA with MADI right now), though would like to have the space available for these things as I upgrade later. It'll fit nicely within a 5.5' width.

Here's a sample I found with a 24" monitor on a narrow desk:





Here's another sample of 24" monitor on narrow desk:





Here's a 24" monitor on a slightly wider desk:





They fit perfect, though I'm looking for width (on left and right)... I'm wondering if I should just go absolutely basic.

Now imagine putting this 16-channel mixer on one side of the desk:





This is appropriate for my situation, especially with the rackmount space underneath (left and right sides), though I don't have as much width available:





Here is one of the closer ones for what I'm looking for, though without reserved rack space:





This might also be a closer one for what I'm needing, though maybe a little bit too narrow, it's lacking the rack space, though I like that laptop stand:


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

the last one seems like it would fit your situation best

Edit: in terms of space available at least


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 30, 2008)

couldn't help sending that second one in


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

your cat looks stoned


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 31, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> your cat looks stoned



I reckon he is ... he chases shadows.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I reckon he is ... he chases shadows.



lmao


----------



## the_professor (Oct 31, 2008)

Anybody know who might make this desk or where I can get one close to it?:





My desk will also be in front of a window, actually... my 2 kitties will love having the desk there. 





*<--- Vai is doing his "look at me I'm cute" pose...
...Grace is doing her "look at me I'm seductive" pose. --->*





*<--- Vai has realized that Grace is a vampire and there's nothing he can do about it...
...Grace sees Vai... and goes "nom nom nom". --->*

Okay, back to computer desks/tables/chairs... 

How do glass desks hold up?





Here's a couple basic wide desks I found, though perhaps too basic?





I'm curious if this would be good for my set-up:




(Center = Monitor, MIDI keyboard, computer keyboard)
(Left = Laptop on laptop stand, Belkin N52TE gamepad, studio monitor, recording rack gear underneath)
(Right = Mixer, mouse, studio monitor, recording gear underneath)

The mouse+gamepad would actually be on the right/left of the center piece.

I don't know if the compartments on the underneath left/right fit rackmounts, though. hmmm.

Actually I don't like that, lol... pieces are too... they're pieces. One solid wide desk would be nice.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 31, 2008)

You could get a carpenter or joiner in to make a custom desk ? I certainly wanted that so it would taylor my needs.


----------



## Fastmix (Oct 31, 2008)

Some really nice set ups..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 31, 2008)

heres mine-


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

> How do glass desks hold up?



i have had 2 they hold my massively heavy TV and my semi-heavy rig


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Oct 31, 2008)

my desk is REALLY small..i need a new one too maybe ill use some of these ideas


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 31, 2008)

*Home made but also a hell of a work bench!*


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2008)

Very nice workbench GREASEMONKEY!  I'm about to start my own project building the same thing.  This computer desk/old tv stand/and "borrowed" Pizza Hut table aren't cutting it anymore.


----------



## Guru Janitor (Oct 31, 2008)

If you are gonna be doing recording and stuff take a look at one of these:

http://accessories.musiciansfriend.com/product/Studio-RTA-Producer-Station?sku=546553

or


http://accessories.musiciansfriend.com/product/Omnirax-Force-24-Studio-Desk?sku=482262

or

http://accessories.musiciansfriend.com/product/Omnirax-Force-12-Professional-Workstation?sku=548081

EDIT
Yeah, they may not be the cheapest solutions, but they definitely are built for what you are looking for.

Here's all of their desks:
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/navigation?N=100001&Ntk=All&Ntt=desk&Nty=1


----------



## Gilletter (Oct 31, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> your cat looks stoned



ALL cats are stoned... mine is sweet and docile, then evil kitty in the bat of an eyelash lol  that's why I'm a dog person... love my pup


----------



## the_professor (Oct 31, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> You could get a carpenter or joiner in to make a custom desk ? I certainly wanted that so it would taylor my needs.



Someone in my family is a woodworker (as a hobby), they'd actually enjoy making a desk for my set-up. That's the kind of thing to ask for for Christmas.  That's in a couple months. I need the desk within a couple weeks. I may ask him about making one, if he likes the idea I could get a really cheap table as a temporary option.



SkyKast said:


> i have had 2 they hold my massively heavy TV and my semi-heavy rig



I have a glass coffee table in the family/living room and it's great. I'd be tempted to get glass though I always have the fear of it breaking.



GREASEMONKEY said:


>



Okay that is one bad a$$ desk! Wow! That is absolutely perfect. What are the dimensions on it? Perhaps I could ask my family to build one with those specs/dimensions. 



Guru Janitor said:


> If you are gonna be doing recording and stuff take a look at one of these:
> 
> http://accessories.musiciansfriend.com/product/Studio-RTA-Producer-Station?sku=546553
> 
> ...



Those are ideal, too... except 1 thing... I don't like the monitor placed so high. Eye-level is ideal. The speakers, however, could go up higher (if angled down and toward me).

I'm halfway tempted to just go out and buy a 5-foot long table. The prob with that: how do I make sure it's the right height?

I'd hate to have to buy a tall bar stool or sit on my short drum throne (drumset seat) because the "desk" (table) is too high or too low. 



Gilletter said:


> ALL cats are stoned... mine is sweet and docile, then evil kitty in the bat of an eyelash lol  that's why I'm a dog person... love my pup



Not always. Cats can be stoned... they can also be on crystal meth., speed, crack, or some random uppers.

They usually are either too busy being kings and queens, sittin' around on their lazy butts, or they're too busy runnin' a muck as if they have a jalapeno up their butt.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

> Not always. Cats can be stoned... they can also be on crystal meth., speed, crack, or some random uppers.



dont forget cat nip =-)


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 31, 2008)

> What are the dimensions on it? Perhaps I could ask my family to build one with those specs/dimensions.



 8' wide x42" high x28" deep.Top is made of 1" particle board w thick coat of varathane.
Its built on a big sqaure framework of 4x4 posts.with brackets and lag bolts.Another pic to kinda give the idea
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Drafting chairs are the perfect hight for it.I had to have the posts supported by the cement blocks do to the temporary winter water conditions in my basement.
It Also has served quite well as a  bar!


----------



## Exavier (Oct 31, 2008)

I have an A3 wacom tablet, and I need to get a new desk myself but my mum sees nothing wrong with it...I mean it is pretty damn huge, just space I can't work with; I need rackmounts for discs and spaces for things in it, rather than just one huge tabletop, you know? 
sigh...
I really wanted a desk like this guy over at XS:




seems perfect for me, just no idea where to get the table
I'd also put in a custom keyboard tray for my wacom


----------



## the_professor (Oct 31, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> dont forget cat nip =-)



catijuana 



GREASEMONKEY said:


> 8' wide x42" high x28" deep.Top is made of 1" particle board w thick coat of varathane.
> Its built on a big sqaure framework of 4x4 posts.with brackets and lag bolts.Another pic to kinda give the idea
> 
> Drafting chairs are the perfect hight for it.I had to have the posts supported by the cement blocks do to the temporary winter water conditions in my basement.
> It Also has served quite well as a  bar!



Thank you!

I like what the top is made of. That's a bummer about the winter water conditions but you saved it still. 

I'm leaning toward 60"w x 30"h x 25"d at the moment.
(Or a range from 59-66"w x 29-31"h x 24-28"d.)



Exavier said:


> I have an A3 wacom tablet, and I need to get a new desk myself but my mum sees nothing wrong with it...I mean it is pretty damn huge, just space I can't work with; I need rackmounts for discs and spaces for things in it, rather than just one huge tabletop, you know?
> sigh...
> I really wanted a desk like this guy over at XS:
> seems perfect for me, just no idea where to get the table
> I'd also put in a custom keyboard tray for my wacom



That is a cool desk, it tempts me into going for the lift for the lcd monitor and studio monitors (screen and speakers)  ...that's not too high up for me for the screen. Though, at the same time, I'm completely happy with just one huge tabletop. 

Here are a few more I found...

29 7/8"H x 66"W x 29 3/8"D





29-7/8"H x 59-5/8"W x 26-7/8"D





29-7/8"H x 59-1/2"D x 23-3/8"W





29-7/8"H x 59-1/2"D x 23-3/8"W





One of my favorites, it's actually a conference/meeting table:

29" H x 60" W x 30" D
http://www.csnofficefurniture.com/ABCO-RT-5-AB1273.html





...now if I can only find one for a fraction of the cost (that one is $375).


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

Exavier said:


> *I have an A3 wacom tablet*, and I need to get a new desk myself but my mum sees nothing wrong with it...I mean it is pretty damn huge, just space I can't work with; I need rackmounts for discs and spaces for things in it, rather than just one huge tabletop, you know?
> sigh...
> 
> I'd also put in a custom keyboard tray for my wacom



http://www.staples.com/office/suppli...0303:SS1006205

just take a look at that, its the one i have and my flatscreen fits perfectly with my Wacom Tablet.


----------



## the_professor (Oct 31, 2008)

I found it! This is "the one" for me. 

Here it is without anything on it:





Here is a set-up someone else is using with it:









Here's a link to one place it's available at:
http://accessories.musiciansfriend.com/product/Studio-RTA-Creation-Station-Studio-Desk?sku=546550

Their description:

"The Studio RTA Creation Station Studio Desk is a complete computer-based home studio workstation. It features large casters (2 locking) for mobility and a large workspace for most synth keyboards and accessories. The inclusion of a monitor shelf, dual 4-space 19" rack bays, and a rear-mounted cable management panel makes the Studio RTA Creation Station a great addition to any pro or home studio."

The price at that site:
$199.99

The specs:

Studio RTA Creation Station Studio Desk Specifications:

    * Overall dimensions: 59-1/4"W x 37-1/2"H x 29-1/2"D
    * Top shelf: 51-1/4"W x 3/4"H x 12"D
    * Main work surface: 59-1/4"W x 18"H x 29-1/2"D
    * Bottom shelf: 59-1/4"W x 3/4"H x 29-1/2"D

Studio RTA Creation Station Studio Desk Features:

    * 2 large work surfaces
    * Full-length monitor shelf
    * Dual 4-space 19" rack bays
    * Rear panel for cord management
    * 4 casters (2 locking)

From looking at the pictures it looks like it might have a shorter width, though it's 59", just about 5 feet, a perfect fit. It's low enough. The space for the screen is a tiny bit high, though having that rackmount space underneath and directly in front of me more than makes up for it. It's also pretty inexpensive considering the size and features.  Now to price-hunt and see if I can find it at an even lower price.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

that looks perfect! good for u


----------



## the_professor (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh wait... it's $300 :shadedshu  (after normal shipping + additional shipping for weight/etc.)

I'm going to look locally. I called several local stores and had little luck with a desk that's suitable for computer use and audio recording similar to that desk above. So I might just go back to my original idea and get a wide flat surface.


----------



## the_professor (Nov 1, 2008)

maybe I should get this...


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 1, 2008)

Look Here;  http://www.computerdesks.com/computer-carts/commercial-carts/1260+1270+11757.cfm

I have a "Zuse", older model but still works great.


----------



## the_professor (Nov 1, 2008)

That's a pretty cool desk. The concept I have in mind is something kind of like this:






I'm checking out a furniture store in town here in about 5 minutes, maybe they'll have something.


----------



## Guru Janitor (Nov 1, 2008)

hey Professor.  Do you have a Sam Ash music store or Guitar Center near you?  If you do, I believe they carry those desks that I linked you, and the desk that you found in their recording departments.  

www.samash.com
www.guitarcenter.com

Those are their sites, and theres probably a store locator on there somewhere.

Hope this helps


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 1, 2008)

Cute cats!


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 1, 2008)

And if i had a Guitar i would try and play sweet home Alabama.


----------



## the_professor (Nov 2, 2008)

I bought a desk (and chair) today!  I went the inexpensive route and picked one up at a local store.



Guru Janitor said:


> hey Professor.  Do you have a Sam Ash music store or Guitar Center near you?  If you do, I believe they carry those desks that I linked you, and the desk that you found in their recording departments.
> 
> www.samash.com
> www.guitarcenter.com
> ...



Thank you. I'm betting those 2 links have good deals. I will upgrade my desk in the future, will most likely get either the 2nd or 3rd desk that you previously linked or one very much like those.



CDdude55 said:


> Cute cats!



Thank you. 

The orange kitty (boy) is named Vai, after the guitarist/composer Steve Vai.
The black kitty (girl) is named Grace, after the lady who discovered the 1st computer bug, Grace Hopper.



CDdude55 said:


> And if i had a Guitar i would try and play sweet home Alabama.



That's not a difficult song, you could very likely learn it fairly fast. 

This is the fairly inexpensive desk that I got today:






I had to rearrange my studio, move the drumset over to the other corner, though the room is using the space much more efficiently now. The left side of the desk = computer... the right side = recording gear. Once I actually get my computer built and get the recording gear I'll take a picture.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

thats a great desk for ya, congrats


----------



## the_professor (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 2, 2008)

jbunch, that is an awesome desk, where did you get it at? Also, what is more amazing is that you have your computer room all nice and arranged. If I take a pic or 4 tomorrow and post them, you will see why I am amazed


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Nov 2, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> ALL cats are stoned... mine is sweet and docile, then evil kitty in the bat of an eyelash lol  that's why I'm a dog person... love my pup



 stoned cats are funny


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Nov 2, 2008)

the_professor said:


> I found it! This is "the one" for me.
> 
> Here it is without anything on it:
> 
> ...


----------



## the_professor (Nov 2, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> jbunch, that is an awesome desk, where did you get it at? Also, what is more amazing is that you have your computer room all nice and arranged. If I take a pic or 4 tomorrow and post them, you will see why I am amazed



I found jbunch's desk at Staples today for $100... that's an amazing deal. I almost bought it.  Then I saw the glass version of it (which I bought), same company different model, slightly different dimensions/features. The glass one was $150. I'm happy with glass furniture, I've had good luck with it, plus I have a warranty on my new desk just in case. 



7pU~m0m said:


> stoned cats are funny



Try feeding them beer.  (...just kidding, I don't do that to mine.) 



7pU~m0m said:


> thats mint man



Those recording studio desks really are awesome. I almost bought one though the shipping alone would have been around $100. :shadedshu The glass desk I bought will serve as a nice short-term solution, at least a few years hopefully, though I'll eventually have to upgrade to a "real" recording studio desk. My recording studio is just starting out so the current desk works great.


----------



## cheesemonkey (Nov 2, 2008)

nice send us some pics of the set up!


----------



## the_professor (Nov 2, 2008)

cheesemonkey said:


> nice send us some pics of the set up!



I've been meaning to find my digital camera, I think it's currently lost somewhere in my spare room (which is presently being used as a large storage closet).


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 2, 2008)

heres mine - my syncmaster is being replaced with one of these at christmas so it can be used soley as a HD TV so i can get play tv for my PS3  

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/142559#

As my setup is now - i dont have nearly enough room


----------



## the_professor (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I have the same chair.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 2, 2008)

Staples? £30?


----------



## the_professor (Nov 2, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Staples? £30?



Yep, Staples. 

Though you gotta great deal!

£30 = $48 right? (I spent $100!) ack! what a bummer.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 2, 2008)

£30 is like $55


----------



## the_professor (Nov 2, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> £30 is like $55




Is it the "Staples® Culley™ Luxura™"?


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 2, 2008)

No idea  lol. Its just known as staples over here


----------



## technicks (Nov 2, 2008)

Made it myself.
It's cheap, lots of space so it fits all my needs.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 2, 2008)

^ now thats what i want! i need a deeper desk, mines homemade too but my rooms way too small 

Loving that tech!!!!


----------

